# If you had to buy new trailer..



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi guys, I'd like to buy trailer for my tools. I'm one man show doing kitchens and bathrooms most of the time. Truck bed doesn't do it anymore and I'm thinking about getting trailer. From what I have read here it looks like 7x14 dual axle is sweet spot without going over board. 

Besides the size what else to look for from your experience? Is there preferred brand? I never had trailer enclosed trailer before so I am trying to avoid mistakes with first buy.. 
Thanks for advice. Charles


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been through a number of trailers, just this year I bought 2 brand new 2013 Pace American Outback 7x16 with extra height. The only thing I'd change would be 8'+ width but these were in stock when I needed them (instead of a couple of months for a custom one + the extra cost). I bought the new instead of used ones, everything worked properly and they look really nice, all my old trailers I bought used and there was always some kind of issue with them, something always needed fixed.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's my 7x14 6.5 tall us cargo

Look at what the floor is made out of, 3/4 avantech or marine ply.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

I would always go with torsion bars over leaf springs. And yes 3/4 floors at least pt. I like the v-nose too.


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

I do similar work, small remodels. I started with a f150, bought the exact trailer your talking, with a ramp. Now I have a full-size van and the trailer and love both, however I hardly use the trailer anymore except for material delivery.

Love the van. Makes life simple. I can carry everything I need in it. When I can't, I have the enclosed and a flatbed.

I know some on here don't like trailers with ramps, I find it easier to load cabinets and large items in it when I'm by myself (which is almost always).

I would NOT go any smaller than 7x14. I would consider it a starting size and go up from there.


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

Good question and I wish I'd asked before I bought mine. I remodel also so I have to carry a home depot with me. I started with a 6x10 kept it a year then moved to a 6x12 v nose and thought I had all the room Id ever need. I've had it almost 2 years and looking for a bigger one now. My advice is buy big and buy a good heavy duty one. I always need more space it seems and the light weight trailer wear out in a few years of daily use. I wish I would have gone big from the start. I was cheap and it cost me more in the end. Good Luck!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Walty said:


> I would NOT go any smaller than 7x14. I would consider it a starting size and go up from there.


I wouldn't do anything bigger then a 16' trailer. I'm running a 7x14 and a 6x12. If you really need every tool you own bring both trailers, most of the time just one


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Here she is set up


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys... 

It almost brings question if its better to have truck and cargo trailer with tools in it or van. I have experience with neither setup. All tool that i can fit at the time are cramped in truck bed with cap. It's just hard to get anything in and out. 

I like the idea of room to organize all my tools in trailer. Inconvenience is to haul the trailer with me all the time and parking could be problem? On the other hand van seems to be very convenient with much less room for tools though. What to do, what to do?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

It really depends on your needs. How long are you at jobs and stuff. A week is a short job for me so I just park the trailer and lock it up. If you do jobs in a day a van would make more sense. Also where you work. I would hate driving the trailer through bigger cities heavy traffic.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Size is really up to you and how organized you are. If you can take the time and build custom shelves etc in the thing and organize everything really well you will be way ahead. I said I was going to do that. I didn't. I did some shelves, but they aren't great. My trailer is a disaster. I would say get the biggest one you can imagine dealing with. Also, bump up the GVWR to 10K and not 7K. I like extra length on the tongue as you can open tailgate with trailer on truck. torsion axle. Get the bottom of the trailer rhino lined or line-x'ed when it is brand new. It might even be a factory option. The paint jobs generally suck. I have a 7x12, and like the width because it isn't wider than a normal vehicle really. But, it is a bit on the short side. Wish I had stepped up to 14-16.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My new one came ryno lined


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I wouldn't do anything bigger then a 16' trailer. I'm running a 7x14 and a 6x12. If you really need every tool you own bring both trailers, most of the time just one


What is the height? 7'? I rarely need all tools at once but I like to have quiet few of them ready should I need them. I can't even count how many times I forgot something home that I needed later in the day just because I had to be selective and I can take only fit so much in the truck. :-(


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 8x16 v nose. At times its plenty big but there are times I need a bigger one. Depends on how many jobs I have going and how scattered the tools are between jobsites. I am thinking of buying a 12 for specialty type tools and handyman type of jobs. Then everday tools in the 16. The van and trailer setup seem to be a good option though.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Charles_cz said:


> What is the height? 7'? I rarely need all tools at once but I like to have quiet few of them ready should I need them. I can't even count how many times I forgot something home that I needed later in the day just because I had to be selective and I can take only fit so much in the truck. :-(


The 14' is 6.5' and the 12' is 6'


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

My biggest argument FOR a 16' (well at least for me) is that most the time I get 16" lengths of trim. 
I usually stop by the lumber yard late afternoon to get what trim I need for the next day.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> It really depends on your needs. How long are you at jobs and stuff. A week is a short job for me so I just park the trailer and lock it up. If you do jobs in a day a van would make more sense. Also where you work. I would hate driving the trailer through bigger cities heavy traffic.


And whether you work alone or have guys, if you have help with a trailer you can unhook and run around, guys have all the tools.


----------



## HerbyHardwood (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunshine trailer 6x12 bought this year has dual axles was bought locally for around 2,700$ built our own shelves and really wish we went bigger ... Definitely get the electronic brake hookup in the truck makes worlds of difference.


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

HerbyHardwood said:


> Sunshine trailer 6x12 bought this year has dual axles was bought locally for around 2,700$ built our own shelves and really wish we went bigger ... Definitely get the electronic brake hookup in the truck makes worlds of difference.


Thanks for honesty.. Size is one of the things that I can't really judge until I start putting stuff in... It looks like 7x14' is goods start..


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My mentor (most organized hoarder in the world) was running a crew of 12 guys building 10 million dollar houses out of a 7x10. And I'd be damned if I couldn't find some random thing I needed in that trailer.


----------



## HerbyHardwood (Aug 14, 2013)

Charles_cz said:


> Thanks for honesty.. Size is one of the things that I can't really judge until I start putting stuff in... It looks like 7x14' is goods start..


I can say this much about it Charles my father was/is (disability @ the moment) a carpenter. Who did mostly kitchens and bathrooms, I grew up working out of his vans. The van I am relating this to is a GMC Savanna (I think) with extended rear and also had a cage / had to open the cage use the roof racks a lot for trim and big lumber. Everything else gets loaded and unloaded everyday you know pretty much what your doing now! You put two brute barrels in the side doesn't leave much room. I'd imagine it be great with a trailer hooked to it. Personally I wouldn't want to drive a van and trailer combo. But working out of a trailer is great. Get a boot for the wheel, a ball lock, and leave all the tools on the job. Not to mention you can always put racks on a smaller trailer to haul lengthier material and have the bed to throw all trash.


----------



## HerbyHardwood (Aug 14, 2013)

Another idea I know a local guy that has the same van I just described and he bought a real same like 4x6 single lawnmover type of open trailer and built it up with plywood he uses that for all his barrels, mix, tile, demo'd carpet, etc. only cost him a few hundred includes materials to modify


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

HerbyHardwood said:


> Another idea I know a local guy that has the same van I just described and he bought a real same like 4x6 single lawnmover type of open trailer and built it up with plywood he uses that for all his barrels, mix, tile, demo'd carpet, etc. only cost him a few hundred includes materials to modify


I have 4x8 open trailer that I use for hauling debris.. I did build up walls about 5'. Works great!


----------



## HerbyHardwood (Aug 14, 2013)

Charles_cz said:


> I have 4x8 open trailer that I use for hauling debris.. I did build up walls about 5'. Works great!


Should of known:: haha:: Just throwing it out there, in my opinion though a van doesn't even compare to a trailer that you can stand up straight in. It will pay for itself with just the time saved from loading and unloading your cab.


----------



## JohnKaznecki (Mar 7, 2012)

The big question is, are you working in the city or suburbs? I'm from Chicago to, if you go to Addison and Kimball HD or the one on Halsted or few other ones good luck finding parking space to park with the trailer. You will even have hard time driving by there and don't even try to park in pro section with the trailer. 
Suburbs is a different story, I tell my clients that I will need one space in their driveway to park my trailer and you are good to go. 
City work get a bigger van like sprinter. I can fit 16' trim with closed doors in the extended one. 

John


----------



## Charles_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

JohnKaznecki said:


> The big question is, are you working in the city or suburbs? I'm from Chicago to, if you go to Addison and Kimball HD or the one on Halsted or few other ones good luck finding parking space to park with the trailer. You will even have hard time driving by there and don't even try to park in pro section with the trailer.
> Suburbs is a different story, I tell my clients that I will need one space in their driveway to park my trailer and you are good to go.
> City work get a bigger van like sprinter. I can fit 16' trim with closed doors in the extended one.
> 
> John


Hi John, I'm in suburbs 99% of the time. I would not even consider trailer if I was in the city. I know what pita is to park there.. Definitely one thing to take in consideration.

Thanks. Charles


----------

